# Invisible Glass Frogs...



## SinLA (Dec 27, 2022)

NPR piece on blood flow in Glass Frogs - very interesting...









The astonishing vanishing act of the glassfrog, revealed


A kind of transparent frog achieves near invisibility by hiding its red blood cells during the day, scientists found. "I had never seen anything like that," researcher Carlos Taboada says.




www.npr.org


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2022)

My friend sent me this article a couple of days ago. Super cool. The imaging is pretty amazing too.


----------

